# iPod 4G (2004) 20Go bloqué logo prise



## Psykokwakiste (2 Mai 2013)

Bonsoir,

J'ai récemment fait l'acquisition d'un iPod 4ème génération blanc, d'une capacité de 20Go.
Quand je l'ai eu tout marchait nickel, et après une sale manipulation, plus rien ne marche.
Il ne charge plus, et quand j'essaye de l'allumer, il reste coincé sur le logo d'une prise...
J'ai tout essayé donc vous êtes mon dernier espoir..... \o/

Merci d'avance !


----------



## hackgamer (3 Mai 2013)

Salut,
As-tu essayé de le restaurer  ?


----------



## Psykokwakiste (3 Mai 2013)

Salut,

Je ne peux pas il n'est même pas reconnu par iTunes, ni par mon pc d'ailleurs...


----------



## Psykokwakiste (3 Mai 2013)

Youhouuuuu, après plus d'une centaine de tentatives, j'ai trouvé la réponse:

- Brancher l'iPod à une prise secteur
- Pousser le bouton supérieur sur "Hold" puis le faire revenir
- Maintenir appuyé le bouton Menu et celui du centre pendant 6 à 7 secondes (sur une surface plane de préférence)`

Et... TA-DA ! Le miracle de la vie; l'iPod se hard reset. Bon bien évidemment vous perdez toutes vos données, mais l'iPod est comme neuf !

Voili voilou.

PS: Désolée du UP, je ne pouvais pas éditer mon précédent message...


----------

